

So who wants to come code and surf in September in France? - ssaunier_
http://surfcamp.lewagon.org

======
allieoxenfree
I do! I've been wanting to go to Biarritz and master code for a long time, but
wait --- what about my friend who speaks English only... is the course in
English or French?

~~~
deepakhj
Is this in English or French? I would love to attend a surf/code hack event!

~~~
ssaunier_
Hi guys, if we have at least one non-French speaker we'll do them in English
obviously :)

